# Collar's that don't cause matting... is there such a thing?



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

I'm growing my boy out into a HCC. He wears his collar most of the time for ID reasons and i'm finding that he is matting like crazy under his collar :/

Are there any types of collar out there that dogs can wear all day without it causing matting?


----------



## forest (Jul 10, 2017)

What is HCC?


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

The person I know who shows her dogs used a Poodleit protective collar, but she did not leave it on. She only put it on for walks and such.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

I dont think there is a collar that wont cause some sort of matting. But I've read and been told rolled leather collars minimize it.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Rolled leather collar seems to help.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll third rolled leather collars. Finnick is beautiful, by the way.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I haven't had any problems with the two collars my dog wears. One is a narrow rolled leather collar and the other is a smoothly finished wide leather collar by Tory. I've had Babykins in a modified conti and a very long mouton clip and didn't have any matting or breakage of hair. I also leave the collar on 24/7 for identification. 

Is Finnick going through the puppy coat change where just looking at it causes hair to mat?


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

When I was showing Sam, someone on PF recommended the White Pine 9/16 inch soft slip collar. We've been using them ever since. See White Pine Outfitters - Welcome to White Pine Outfitters

Of course, any collar is a problem with a show coat. But I think that these soft slip collars are a good choice.

Here are Cammie and Sam in their White Pine collars.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

forest said:


> What is HCC?


HCC is a Historically Correct Continental clip.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Is Finnick going through the puppy coat change where just looking at it causes hair to mat?


No he's gone through that thank goodness, thankfully the worst of his coat change was in summer so I just shaved him off


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Thanks all  Sounds like rolled leather is the most popular option. I'm in Australia so I'll look around and see what I can find from the ideas you've all given me.


----------

